# [SOLVED] Low space message on android tablet



## Rwpirani

I just got a Agptek 9" tablet. It's running android 4.04, ICS with 8gb storage and 512 mb of ram. It generally runs great. After a few days the tablet is getting a "low on space" error message in the notice area. In the storage area of settings, it shows over 800mb not used. Because of this error, it will not allow downloads, including updates and the tablet runs very slow. All downloaded apps have been moved to the SD card. All cache has been removed. The only software in the internal storage is android files and apps that came with the tablet, which can not be moved or removed. Yet, the notice area shows "low on space". I did a "factory data reset" and the problem was resolved for a while. But, the problem shorty returns. Can you give me assistance in how to fix this. Or steer me in the right direction for help.


----------



## Junior777

*Re: Low space message on android tablet*

Go to Settings>Applications. In there you should see an option for Downloaded apps. At the botton it should say Device Memory and give you a bar showing how much is used and how much is free. This is the space that is reserved for app installs. If you see that you have no free or little free space left, this is why. Not all of the 8GB of storage is used for app installs. They only give a small % of that space for apps to give you room for other things like Pictures, Music and other personal files.

Even if you move the Apps to the SD card, they still must use the Device Memory to run them which is why that is not a valid option. you must uninstall some less used apps in order to free up space for updates and downloading of new apps.


----------



## Rwpirani

*Re: Low space message on android tablet*

Ok, in the storage section of settings, it shows: Total space-.98GB, Apps-148MB, Available-6.07MB. There is over 800MB unaccounted for. In the apps section on the "internal storage" scale on the bottom it shows .97GB used with 17MB free. I downloaded less than 200 mb of apps. Which is split between internal and sd card. When I moved the apps to the sd card, the available space got up to over 200mb. Then while I was look at the storage,and did NOT touch the tablet, the available space started to change, all by itself. It got lower and lower and the low space warning reappeared. I don't remember what it stopped at. But, it must have been less than 48mb for the warning to appear. How's that for weird!
Oh yeas, thanks for your input.


----------



## Rwpirani

*Re: Low space message on android tablet*

Ok,I just uninstalled all apps except for Adobe Flash Player and Google Play Music, about 20mb total. Now, storage shows Total Space-.98GB, Apps-121mb, Available-29.22mb. Under the Apps section with just two apps installed, the "internal storage" bar shows .96gb used with 29mb free. What do I do now? Do I need to do another Factory Data Reset? Thanks again for any help you can offer.


----------



## Junior777

*Re: Low space message on android tablet*

I dont think a factory reset will do any good. Cause it will not get you past the fact that they only have about 150MB reserved for app installs. That isnt much space at all. The fact that it hasnt freed up the space even after removing all but 2 apps is not a good sign.


----------



## Rwpirani

*Re: Low space message on android tablet*

Thanks for responding, Can I do a reset than install an app that allow me to increase the size of the app storage folder? I need to get this resolved once and for all. Because, I gave 9 of these tablet to my grand children for Christmas and some of them are having the same problem. I showed them how to do a reset when it happens. Ya know, some them haven't had any problem with storage. I never had problems like this with Windows. I'd appreciate any suggestions. Thanks again


----------



## Junior777

*Re: Low space message on android tablet*

There is no app out there or any way to increase the size of the app storage folder. So your stuck. You will have to see if that hacking community like XDA has anyway to put a custom ROM on there.

You cant compare such a device to Windows. They are completely different platforms and completely different machines. I bet you if you paid the money for a Surface Tablet which would be almost the same as a Android Tablet that comes with the same 8GB of storage, you would have similar issues as Windows Apps take up far much more room to install and use let alone trying to get pictures and other files on there. You are trying to compare an aged whiskey to freshly pressed grapes and think you will have a good alcohol from either.


----------



## Rwpirani

*Re: Low space message on android tablet*

I got a upgrade .img, from Agptek, for the tablets I'm having problems with. I will connect the tablets to my laptop and perform the upgrade with "LiveSuit". Before I do the upgrade, of course, I want to backup the existing rom. I booted to android recovery (vol- /power). The "Android System Recovery Utility (EVB-v12r) has no option for backup/restore. It only has data/factory reset, update from external storage, wipe cache partition, apply update from cache and reboot. So, I think I need to upgrade my recovery utility. Any suggestion how to install and where to find another utility?
Thank you so much for your time and input. You have been very helpful for this android novice.


----------

